
Firefox 4 Web Demos: announcing Web O’ Wonder - mbrubeck
http://hacks.mozilla.org/2011/03/webowonder/
======
nanoanderson
Like Cameron Moll
(<https://twitter.com/cameronmoll/status/43400482944847872>), this blows my
entire system up when opening in Chrome 9.0.597.107. Watching the videos don't
feel that awesome, but I'm sure it would be sweet to actually be able to use
(can't install Firefox 4 here).

~~~
azakai
Can you try Chrome 10? Or can't you install any other browsers where you are?

~~~
melling
I downloaded the most recent Chromium nightly for the Mac. Firefox 4 does a
better job. Chromium does fine on many things. However, Firefox 4 looks great!
I'm sure with Chrome's rapid release cycle, these demos will work well within
a matter of months.

It doesn't do anyone any good if demos only run in one browser.

------
Raphael
Cool to see Project London there. Looks like a nice indie action movie in the
vein of Firefly.

------
gkoberger
These are just the first three. There's a bunch more on the way, and some are
truely amazing. These all should now work on Chrome- they weren't at first.

------
JanezStupar
It seems so... 1998!

